# Swimming back and forth against glass



## rvd (Jun 6, 2005)

How many of your piranhas swim against the glass back and forth real fast for long periods of time? haha what are they doing? i got a 50gal tank with 2 aquaclear 300s on it so there is some current in the tank. They seem to swim inline with the powerfilters against the glass so maybe it's their way of playing.

They're small by the way, about 2" or so.. Just got them a week ago.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

they could be swimming in the current or they could just be scared


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

would also imagine that survival instincs are something to do with this behaviour. if they are swimming against the glass then it is one less side they can be attacked from.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

that's a possibility too


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

the other day i watched all 5 of my reds swim in a line back and forth inbetween my heater and the glass, it was f*cking crazy, i was worried about them getting heater burn but they seemed to just be able to sqeeze through


----------



## iceman32333 (May 7, 2005)

lol my new gold "tries" to go between the heater and the glass, dosent exactly fit tho. I was really freaking out because he would tried like 6 times in a row just getting his head through, right behind the eye, and would get stuck and have to back out. Now I know that heater is hot as heck cuz I grabbed it before while it was in the water just to see. Poor bastard is gonna go blind!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

My small P's do the same thing.I kinda thought maybe they were chasin their reflection in the glass or sumthin.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My Reds did that when they were still young - once they grew up, they stopped and became a bunch of lazy bastards...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

keep an eye on his chin for a "pimple"

it could pop up from rubbing the glass and they do go away once they

stop and it heals up


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> keep an eye on his chin for a "pimple"
> 
> it could pop up from rubbing the glass and they do go away once they
> 
> ...


damn, I didn't know that a chinple could pop... I thought that it was just a bump.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> keep an eye on his chin for a "pimple"
> 
> it could *pop up *from rubbing the glass and they do go away once they
> 
> ...


nevermind. i don't read the fine print soemtimes....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sounds like normal behaviour to me........


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

My rhom and compressus frequently swim against the flow of the powerhead but only when the aquarium lights are on.... Perhaps they see their reflection as another fish that is similar to them. =/


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

:nod: My baby p's do that every second. It's pretty normal behavior.


----------

